# It was so sad! So unnessesary.



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay. So me and my mom and my friend, Katelyn, were at walmart today. Me and Kate wet to go look at the fish section while my mom got some stuff for home. Anyhoo, we went to go look at the fish and i saw the bettafish. They were all reallly cute. There was a fish person there that of course worked at walmart, and he was helping some lady get a guppy. And there was a crab in there, and he wasnt moving much. And the guy was talking to the lady and was like"...I dont know whats wrong with it, i dont know anything about these." and i was like... dude!!!!! if you work in the fish section, learn about the fish!!!!! so anyway, he saw a betta that was in his cup, and sadly, dead. So he took his cup, and dumped him in one of the fish tanks with like big fish and puffers in it. I got soo mad. For the rest of the time we were there i gave him dirty looks, and when we were by the fishes i was right behind them and i said quietly.. " thats so mean!" and he turned around and said "are you girls getting fish?" and i didnt even look at him and replied "no." and i said it non caringly. 
I Say we boycott!  
and thats the end of the story..
wow that dude was STUPID! AND ITS UNESSASARY!
i know some people may think, "well it was already dead!"
well he desearves not to be eaten. Poor guy. He lived his whole life in a cup, and dies in it. i hate it when people put them in small cups.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah i hate that too. I was at a lps and saw this guy throw in a very weak male betta into a tank full of tetras. The tetras were tearing the poor thing apart!! I said something to him,he gave me this look like,w/e. But he scooped the betta out and put it in an empty tank,but Im sure soon as i left he put it back with the killer tetras.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

we should start an angry mod on the internet make a mob and ill fly in on my parents privat jet and well get them shut down like i did to the pet store in my neibour hood had bettas in platic ziplockj bags all dead and sold them and snake food and stuff


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah,somehow get these places who treat fish (and other animals as well) horribly shut down or not allowed to sell any!! Course it prolly will never happen though.


----------



## kibafang90 (Jun 19, 2009)

YOUR NOT ALONE! people like that MAKE ME SICK! maybe he will come back as a betta in his second life....and have to live in a tiny cup!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i can make it happen


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Similar thing happened to me yesterday: Me and my best friend Colton were walkin and decided to go to walmart. We saw the bettas and a few had bacterial infections and there were hardly any fish in the tanks that were alive. >:[

We got mad and went to PetsMart across the street and their bettas were SO much better than walmarts. We saw a lot of CTs we wanted but remebered we didn't have money. I think I gave him the betta diseae 

But ya walmart should be sued for animal cruelty...


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i can make alot happen my parents are rich and my parents love animal


----------



## cottoncandygirl (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG 
yeah that was sooo mean but you rocked the way you treated the fish(not) guy 
I think I would have done just the same thing! i HATE walmart people they are soo THEY DONT CARE ABOUT POOR FISH
a friend once told me that she was a walmart and there was a guppy in the ground ALMOST dead then she told that to one of the fish guys and he was like.. um.... well hell die soon. The best part was that she almost screamed POOR fish as she grabbed it and put it with the other LOL then when it started swiming she screamed YAY ALIVE
lol end of the story


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

ifish said:


> i can make alot happen my parents are rich and my parents love animal


We could try to educate them on proper betta care. Heres a good article: http://www.wikihow.com/Help-Pet-Shop-Bettas


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah but i think only amrican walmarts sell fish because the onse in my province dont


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

UGH!!!! How horrid. Sometime, Im going to go stand in the fish aisle all day at Walmart, and tell people how to actually take care of their fish.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i did that at nature even tho they gve to prety good advice there just to be surtain i go there and i gave the boss an ar full that whenever one of the staff see me they run in fear of my disgutest that how bad there tanks are oh and i forced them into putting each betta in a 1 gallon intill its sold


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Urgh... I know ): I've been to _pet stores_ that are just as bad! There's this one in the same mall that I work in, and none of the employees know much about the animals they sell, even the shop owner.

They were keeping like 6 female bettas in a tiny fish bowl. ): The bigger ones were picking on the smaller ones... I managed to save one and I'm going to give her a big awesome tank of freedom.

I feel bad for supporting such careless places, even if I like saving the life that's there. I wish I knew of some decent aquarium stores that are really accessible to me... The ones I know are so far and in weird places that I'd need a car to reach.

But yeah, it's sad how people belittle life in all its forms.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

We should do at least something about their fish abusing


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> UGH!!!! How horrid. Sometime, Im going to go stand in the fish aisle all day at Walmart, and tell people how to actually take care of their fish.


I do that too. Sometimes that's all we can do.


----------



## dwell4of5 (Jul 5, 2009)

aww.. thats soo sad i just hate it when im looking at the bettas and see most of them dying and then see the walmart people just standing around doing nothing i mean come on they can at least give it some meds


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dwell4of5 said:


> aww.. thats soo sad i just hate it when im looking at the bettas and see most of them dying and then see the walmart people just standing around doing nothing i mean come on they can at least give it some meds


And when some people look at them they throw them around and stress them out...thus killing them more.

My Walmart pushes a lot of bettas to the back (ones that are alive) so me and my best friend (who you wouldn't think would care so much about animals but he does) stack the cups in twos so people can buy one and have a chance to their colors and find one they like.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Uhhh... why are you guys going to Walmart in the first place? Bad fish, bad items, cheap everything.

To the original poster - I don't want to sound mean, or be the bearer of bad news, but that condition will never change. No matter what. I've seen too many of these complaints, and that is all they are. To the employees, we are just another customer to suck into buying stuff.

And guys... stop "saving" these bettas. If you want to help the cause, you wont buy them. They are looking for sales. Sales of bettas will make them sell and then purchase more bettas.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Cody said:


> Uhhh... why are you guys going to Walmart in the first place? Bad fish, bad items, cheap everything.
> 
> To the original poster - I don't want to sound mean, or be the bearer of bad news, but that condition will never change. No matter what. I've seen too many of these complaints, and that is all they are. To the employees, we are just another customer to suck into buying stuff.
> 
> And guys... stop "saving" these bettas. If you want to help the cause, you wont buy them. They are looking for sales. Sales of bettas will make them sell and then purchase more bettas.


Me and my friend are always in walmart (IDK why, he's weird). But I can't help but look at the fish.

I've only bought three fish from walmart: 2 mustard gas ones and one wild looking female (died of dropsy).

If we stop "saving" them, hundreds of fish will die. Sure hundreds of fish die there all the time but giving one or two a good home is better than letting them die.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i would have said something and probably got kicked out, i have a bad temper especially when it comes to creatures have no say in how they are treated. if you guys decide to do something about it im right there. ive already starte a pamphlet kinda thing that tells about fish care and iwas gonna give them to pet stores to hand out and hand them out myself. but yea i probably wouldve scooped the betta out myself and told the guy to f"ck off


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Lets see...

Try to save a fish or two. In your mind, lets say the rest die. Then they order more because they have sales from the fish.
No one buys any of the fish, which means no sales, which means no more Walmart ordering.

There have been plenty of threads like this over the years... None do anything big. Just a bunch of people who think saving a single fish will change something.

Oh, hey, lets read the wonderful stickies our site has (that no one acknowledges): 
http://www.fishforum.com/freshwater-aquariums/fish-rescue-advantages-disadvantages-11075/


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> i would have said something and probably got kicked out, i have a bad temper especially when it comes to creatures have no say in how they are treated. if you guys decide to do something about it im right there. ive already starte a pamphlet kinda thing that tells about fish care and iwas gonna give them to pet stores to hand out and hand them out myself. but yea i probably wouldve scooped the betta out myself and told the guy to f"ck off


I'm currently gonna take my Betta First Aid kit to my local Walmart (the only place here that has issues) and treat their tanks/cups. Also I'm gonna make care sheets and write "*CLEAN ME*" on the cups.

I think you guys should do the same...it might help.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm glad that the walmarts in my area actually don't have aquarium live stock sections anymore. They just got rid of them for some reason or another.

But thank goodness, less fish will suffer in the hands of idiots.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> I'm currently gonna take my Betta First Aid kit to my local Walmart (the only place here that has issues) and treat their tanks/cups. Also I'm gonna make care sheets and write "*CLEAN ME*" on the cups.
> 
> I think you guys should do the same...it might help.


thats a fantastic idea, ill do that and maybe we can all print out some "10 rules or 5 steps to taking care of your fish " things and just set them next to the bettas


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> thats a fantastic idea, ill do that and maybe we can all print out some "10 rules or 5 steps to taking care of your fish " things and just set them next to the bettas


I just finished my care sheet 

I only have one copy but I'm gonna print more before I go over there.

How many do you think I should print?


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

ahhh...mmm... i dont know, 20-30? i doubt people buy them that often


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks like the betta people are still oblivious to the stickies... shocker.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Cody said:


> Looks like the betta people are still oblivious to the stickies... shocker.


Hey I'm trying to educate people on proper betta care. I buy most of my bettas form the PetCos here (they take REAL good care of their bettas).


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

And you still avoided the sticky I mentioned? Again, no surprise. 

I'll leave your guys' little world for a little bit and come back when some sanity is reached... but it wont.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Cody said:


> And you still avoided the sticky I mentioned? Again, no surprise.
> 
> I'll leave your guys' little world for a little bit and come back when some sanity is reached... but it wont.



What is your deal?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dr2b said:


> What is your deal?


I'm asking the same question...


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Cody said:


> And you still avoided the sticky I mentioned? Again, no surprise.
> 
> I'll leave your guys' little world for a little bit and come back when some sanity is reached... but it wont.


Hey kid, cool down.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My Petsmart has pamphlets on the care of different fish species and there is one on bettas. It gives info like size of tank needed, type of food to feed, temperature, what type of tankmates they can tolerate.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

wow, that's pretty good, at least that's an upgrade from what I have here...I recently found out that I was given so much wrong information from my LFS, and it just makes me upset knowing that they just let anyone work at a petshop...:-(


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I haven't really looked at them, but I did notice that my Petsmart has brochures with the different types of fish. I'm usually running into Petsmart before work and running out of time. I'll have to check them out next time I am in there and see if they are the same thing.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

Cody said:


> Looks like the betta people are still oblivious to the stickies... shocker.


hey guess what... nobody asked your opinion and nobody wants it, i looked at your stickies, theyre great, next time if YOU want to get your point across you could try being less of a douche yea?


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, peoiple like that are terrible! My betta fish, Fishy, wasn't moving when I bought him, and the second he was in the old 2.5g, he was like so happy! I was amazed how he transformed from a not moving, practically dead fish, to a happy energetic fish!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Cody said:


> And you still avoided the sticky I mentioned? Again, no surprise.
> 
> I'll leave your guys' little world for a little bit and come back when some sanity is reached... but it wont.


Cody, take a quick step back off your holier than thou pedestal, these forums are here to help. Many here are not even aware that bettafish.com is an offshoot of FishForum.com. I just figured it out last week by mistake.

There is nothing here on the home page linking the 2 and when people "google" betta care they get pointed here not fishforum.com


On the don't save the 1 or 2 issue I could not agree more. Sure a few hundred fish will die nationally, but long term the companies like walmart will see no sales and stop ordering the fish saving thousands to millions of future fish from misery.

There are some of us that come here with years of experience in fish keeping to offer help, not ask for it. To read your last few comments here makes me wonder about what kinda of other bigotry goes on at fish forum... '"The betta people" pffft.


/rant


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

PetsMart and PetCo are pretty good about spreading the word of proper care.

Walmart is the place I'm goin after.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> PetsMart and PetCo are pretty good about spreading the word of proper care.
> 
> Walmart is the place I'm goin after.


Petco maybe. A couple weeks ago while buying dog food at petsmart I swung by the fish section to see if they had hikari daphnia and watched the sales clerk sell a lady a betta and 5 fancy tail guppies as tank mates.

I offered a suggestion of mollies or platties instead, and recieved a response of "I'm the fish expert, and if you do not need anything from me please let me assist this customer"

3 days later I was back picking up cat litter and what do I see, the same lady with 5 shredded guppies in a plastic bag....

That all varies store to store though, I'm sure there are good ones out there.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

neenjar said:


> Petco maybe. A couple weeks ago while buying dog food at petsmart I swung by the fish section to see if they had hikari daphnia and watched the sales clerk sell a lady a betta and 5 fancy tail guppies as tank mates.
> 
> I offered a suggestion of mollies or platties instead, and recieved a response of "I'm the fish expert, and if you do not need anything from me please let me assist this customer"
> 
> ...


The ones here are always open for suggestions and tips


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I went to Petsmart today to buy some water conditioner, and I picked up one of their betta info sheets. Ours is actually not too bad. Even has questions asking if a betta is right for you. Too bad their employees aren't as smart or good at giving info as the sheet is. Everything they have told me at Petsmart about bettas sucked. Told me I didn't need a heater, told me I didn't need water conditioner, told me I didn't need a very big tank (they said the kits would do)...told me they had no idea why my betta refused to eat for a while (as I bought what they had supposably fed them). I no longer trust a thing they tell me....


----------



## BBgirl (Jun 17, 2009)

I went to my local petsmart on 7/1 to get a new betta for the new 2.65g tank. I was shocked to see that they didn't have any that looked well. It is the first time I didn't buy my betta there. I ended up at Petco. I went to 2 of each and other than the usual petsmart (my nearest one) they all had great looking bettas. However when I did pick on across town at a Petco I didnt notice his huge bloated belly. He went back to the Petco near my house Alive but probably dying of Dropsy.  I can't say what happened to him after I left with a replacement. 

I don't ask many questions of the employees on the fish. I know what to look for if I want a healthy happy male and what to do at home to keep him that way. 

Don't get me wrong I've made my mistakes but I have learned something from every one of them. I have expanded from VT's into CT's and will probably continue checking Petco for new Halfmoons and Delta tails. They do a decent job but Walmart definately needs to be banned from any live stock sales.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

wel walmart in canada eh dosnt sell live anything only people lol no nothing alive they sell thanks to me and my dad love fish so we got the banned from selling live fisn in montreal just to make us shut up and to get my hydor he wasnt even in a cup he was in the pacakge they ship in on a shelf i graped him put his bag in my pocketand the person said stop i said "step off bully" i know i was wrong but it wasnt nice of them to do that


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

The other day my grandma went into our walmart and as she walked past the fish aisle, she notices all of those fish kept in the tanks were gone and the lights were out. She didn't notice if bettas were there or not. Here's hoping they just quit selling fish! They probably aren't going to stop but hey, a girl can hope, right?


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

dukie1346 said:


> The other day my grandma went into our walmart and as she walked past the fish aisle, she notices all of those fish kept in the tanks were gone and the lights were out. She didn't notice if bettas were there or not. Here's hoping they just quit selling fish! They probably aren't going to stop but hey, a girl can hope, right?


That's great news! here is hoping they are shutting down that part.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I hope they are shutting down, too, if they can't or won't take care of their fish properly.


----------



## MystressRose (Jun 19, 2009)

If you guys want to really change the way they sell their fish, you need to appeal to their pocketbooks. Wal-mart execs will take your advice if it makes them a buck. Tell them to start selling betta set-ups with the min req and they'll look into its cost effectiency. If the numerous deaths of fish are loosing them enough money, and upgrading can make them a buck, they'll listen. You just have to know some marketing lingo. Remember, it's all in the presentation. The real problem is that people talk a good talk, but seldom walk the walk. If you really believe in it, you'll fight for it. I suggest with these guys, you speak to them in their language...$$$!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Cody said:


> Uhhh... why are you guys going to Walmart in the first place? Bad fish, bad items, cheap everything.
> 
> To the original poster - I don't want to sound mean, or be the bearer of bad news, but that condition will never change. No matter what. I've seen too many of these complaints, and that is all they are. To the employees, we are just another customer to suck into buying stuff.
> 
> And guys... stop "saving" these bettas. If you want to help the cause, you wont buy them. They are looking for sales. Sales of bettas will make them sell and then purchase more bettas.


Well, uhhmm... Were not going to let them just DIE in the little cups!!!!! They deserve to be kept in a big tank and have lots of tlc!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I always hate it when they have like 200 goldfish stuffed into one of those tanks at the stores. The whole tank is full, you can't even see the backs!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There isn't even enough room for them to swim.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah they have that at my petco. and the tanks are soooo crowded and gross... its stupid.


----------



## animalover (Jul 13, 2009)

i hate when people do that to!I think they put betta fish in plastic cups since they cant put betta fish together and they cant afford sperate tanks. I think they should say if a betta fish isn't bought in a certain amount of time they should start looking harder for homes. or put it in a tank. Before you boycott tell Walmart whats wrong and if they dont do anything then i would diffenently boycott. I still can't belive they let it get eaten! Some people seem so dum when it comes to fish! They shouldn't sell fish if they can't they do it properly!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

if only if only


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I think it all depends on the store's manager, my petco is great about their fish care, and petsmart is terrible, but the farther away petsmart is actually really good!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah i think it just depends


----------



## BearFish96 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cody said:


> Lets see...
> 
> Try to save a fish or two. In your mind, lets say the rest die. Then they order more because they have sales from the fish.
> No one buys any of the fish, which means no sales, which means no more Walmart ordering.
> ...



They see me trollin

They hatin'


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BearFish96 said:


> They see me trollin
> 
> They hatin'


LOL

I hope you guys know that Wlamart kills ALL the fish when they get rid of their fish section. My friend saw it.


----------



## KassiaScarlett (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, what can we do about it? I got my precious Gibs from a petsmart in my area and they marketed them as being able to live in vases! That was the whole reason I got him, because I had a cute empty vase. But then when I realized that that was the equivalent to us living in a closet, I got him some new stuff. It was the best decision I made, Gibs has been a blessing in my life. And now he is a ton better than what he used to be. Walmart is the worst, my friend once said she saw them with bettas in cups stacked on top of one another covering the holes that gave them air. So stupid. I think we should email the corporate headquarters of all these places, Petsmart, Walmart, Pet Valu, all of them, these fish are living, breathing, sentient creatures and they deserve the best just like every other animal in the world.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

KassiaScarlett said:


> Well, what can we do about it? I got my precious Gibs from a petsmart in my area and they marketed them as being able to live in vases! That was the whole reason I got him, because I had a cute empty vase. But then when I realized that that was the equivalent to us living in a closet, I got him some new stuff. It was the best decision I made, Gibs has been a blessing in my life. And now he is a ton better than what he used to be. Walmart is the worst, my friend once said she saw them with bettas in cups stacked on top of one another covering the holes that gave them air. So stupid. I think we should email the corporate headquarters of all these places, Petsmart, Walmart, Pet Valu, all of them, these fish are living, breathing, sentient creatures and they deserve the best just like every other animal in the world.


Me and my friends stack them in two because our walmart shoves the bettas far back (even if they're ALIVE). Their lids have smaller holes on the edge of the cup which allows us to stack them. Also this guys who stocks the fish thinks I'm crazy roll for knowing so much and complaining so much.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He probably thinks you're a troublemaker. lol


----------

